# Meet Bugsy!



## madisonl702 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is Bugsy. I don't know his breed, Bc I caught him outside my house in the country. My mom had two rabbits(one boy and one girl) that got out and apparently bred. When she got them she didn't know the breed so we don't know now. They looked alike though. Anyways, this is Bugsy. He's a boy, black and when I caught him people on RO said that he was around 4 weeks old. I raised him on goat's milk until he was around 6 weeks old. Nov. 9th, 2014 will be the date I have had him for a month. Here are some up-to-date pictures of my little bug:






And yes, I'm changing his ladder/ramp.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 9, 2014)

He could just be a good old fashioned mixed breed. When I was a child, my father thought it would be fun to let my rabbits mate. California and Dutch made plain blackish/brown rabbits. That litter produced some pretty nice-looking and well-tempered rabbits that I remember. We supplied to pet stores until we heard what would happen, as we handled babies as young as two weeks old. We wanted our bunnies to be very, very used to human contact. Eventually, we got out of the backyard breeding business, especially when I had twenty pet rabbits!

I think his face and little ears are adorable.


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 9, 2014)

Bugsy thanks you Bugsy's nose is pointed, and I just love it. I don't know his color though. I don't think it's silver, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 9, 2014)

Aw, Bugsy is so darn cute.


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 10, 2014)

Should Bugsy and I start a blog?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh hell yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 10, 2014)

He's adorable! 

I think he looks like he has some lionhead in him. 

&#128516;


----------

